# hintergrund von bild trennen



## aTa (9. Januar 2002)

ich hab n problem und zwar hab ich n pic von nem ct und das hat nen schwarzen  hintergrund und ich will aber nen transparenten hintergrund wie mache ich sowas?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Januar 2002)

ct ???? *blöde fragt*

Am besten mit der Freipfad ( Pfade ) Funktion :

Groß aufzoomen, dann mit Pfadwerkzeug, ( Werkzeugpalette: sieht aus wie Federfüllhalter ) um das freizulegende Objekt den Pfad "zeichnen", dann in die Palette Pfade, unten dort auf Auswahl aus Pfad, Auswahl umkehren und das schwarze dann löschen...

Wenn zu kurz war:

Mal suchen hier oder Internet: Grafiken freistellen ( teils als extrahieren bezeichnet ), Freipfade, Pfade, etc.

Oder Anfrage hier, dann erkläre ichs , am WoEn....

Webcutdirektor


----------



## nanda (10. Januar 2002)

hier ein paar ältere threads zu diesem thema:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8798
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=5224
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6385
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8307


----------



## foxx21 (10. Januar 2002)

machs doch mit dem zauberstab, du musst nur noch die diferenz einstellen, aber als erstest wählst du alles aus, dann STRG+C für kopieren , - datei-neu- größe ist nun die gleiche die das bild hat dann musst du nur unten noch anklicken HINTERGRUND:Transparent. dann mitn zauberstab die auf die scharze fläche klicken, und ENTF drücken und als gif (Achtung! Transparenz anhacken) speichern,..


cya


----------



## Z-r0 (10. Januar 2002)

@ Webcutdirector 

kann man das dann nicht gleich mit dem lasso machen doer ist da ein unterschied?


----------



## skav (10. Januar 2002)

Ich wirds mit 
"Bearbeiten-->Extrahieren" machen
einfach den rand makieren dann flaeche auffuellen und auf ok clicken

ist die beste und sauberste methode meiner meinung nach


----------



## IceStorm (10. Januar 2002)

*falsch geraten*

dummer csler 

ct = chatter treffen , wenn ich mich nicht irre *gg*


----------



## aTa (10. Januar 2002)

danke ich werde es ma probieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Z-r0 _
> *@ Webcutdirector
> 
> kann man das dann nicht gleich mit dem lasso machen doer ist da ein unterschied? *



@ Z-r0

Der Vorteil, der Pfad bleibt in der Datei erhalten und kann weiterwendet werden, könnte die Auswahl zwar auch, aber nur wenn man sie speichert.
Der Pfad ist jedoch die genaueste ( besser als extrahieren ), weil zudem korigierbar....


----------



## aTa (11. Januar 2002)

also ich habs ma probiert aber es geht net wirklich


----------



## Shiivva (11. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *also ich habs ma probiert aber es geht net wirklich *



poste doch einfach mal das Bild, um das es geht.


----------



## aTa (11. Januar 2002)

dat isses und ich will nur die waffe


----------



## Shiivva (11. Januar 2002)

so?

hunderprozentig ist es jetzt nicht geworden, weil ganz schnell gemacht...

(wie?: erst mit dem zauberstab und dann mit dem radiergummi)

ich hab als radiergummi schlagzeugspitzen genommen und hab mich manchmal ein wenig "verhauen"...aber das Prinzip wird dadurch deutlich?


----------



## aTa (11. Januar 2002)

danke schön


----------

